# strange lid size......



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

So my tank is 23 5/8th wide by 14 3/4 deep
It was bought as a 29 gallon and has a "lightglo" lid

The light shields have fallen off and now one of the lamps is flickering. The lights have been replaced 1x in 3 yrs
How hard will it be to replace lid? Is it necessary?
I have some low light plants along with plastic as its NomNomz tank (my dragon puffer)

Thanks 
I am so not electrically savy


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

oh and its 17 tall? I just did an online calculator and it said 23.78 gallons? WTH is that?
sigh....help


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about that specific lid, but Charles can make you a custom glass lid inexpensively. Then you can just sit a light on top, like the light from your current tank (if it's removable) or a Coralife or Hagen Glo, etc. There are usually some up for sale in the Classifieds. Good luck!

You can also call the pet stores, see what they have. For all I know, that might be a stock size.


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

it metric...600mm x 350 mm
and a frameless tank
found a label.......problem is a 24" light is too big......a 18 will look small......
And I do need alid as NomNomz is a jumper when I clean the tank lol


----------

